# Hope You Are Hungry Folks



## RickyAllen (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Folks

And moderators please read this, my first post, carefully as I do not want to get things wrong here.

I am a full time professional writer and I think I can add value to this forum.

My current work is creating recipes for a whole range of people and I am currently working on recipes for Bodybuilders.

When this recipe collection is complete I will give all members here a copy of the collection for nothing.

What I would like to do is seek your input into whether I am heading in the right direction in what I am doing.

I introduced a new method into the Low Carb market a while back which was well received and because I have figured out how busy you people are I will be using the same high speed method for my Bodybuilding recipes.

Thanks folks for your time and trouble so far.

Ricky Allen


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good luck with it mate


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking forward to this


----------



## muzzy2kuk (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeh this will be eagerly anticipated here!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Aslong as its not similar to normal recipe books, I.e something thats gonna take 4 hrs to prepare i cant see why it wouldnt be popular especially amongst this forum


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

look forward to ur recipes!! and welcome


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

Good luck with it definatly looking forward to a copy of it..


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking forward to trying some dishes out mate:thumb:

And if i can pull the wool over my missus's eyes saying this is a nice treat food when really its not all the better:lol:


----------



## arnienoonoo (Jun 2, 2010)

brill mate, no more dry tasteless chicken for me lol good luck:beer:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Good luck mate.


----------



## RickyAllen (Jul 17, 2010)

Well folks I am very pleased with your responses and look forward to you all trying out my recipes when they are all completed.

Hm, maybe I will have to cut down on my 27 chicken recipes that take two days to prepare then. LOL.

Ricky


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome i hope to eat some of your recipes soon


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds superb Ricky!

The length of prep does not matter to all of us as i realize things like marinating and that takes time.

If you can come up with some unique ideas that i have not heard about i would be very happy that is for sure.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

lookin forward to it sounds good .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Sounds superb Ricky!
> 
> The length of prep does not matter to all of us as i realize things like marinating and that takes time.
> 
> If you can come up with some unique ideas that i have not heard about i would be very happy that is for sure.


I insist you release the real Con immediately before someone gets hurt !!!

Con where's the anger, the hate, the attitude :confused1:

Is this what married life does to you..


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I insist you release the real Con immediately before someone gets hurt !!!
> 
> Con where's the anger, the hate, the attitude :confused1:
> 
> Is this what married life does to you..


 When i am not doing a contest prep, starving out of my mind and loaded up on androgens i am actually a pretty nice guy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> When i am not doing a contest prep, starving out of my mind and loaded up on androgens i am actually a pretty nice guy


So l was rite then about dieting is worse than gear !

I never doubted it mate not for a second :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i think if it tastes good, it meats diet requirements, and its easy to make then i think you will find it successful. I look forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

same as mate prep time not an issue for me look forward to hearing more and hopefully give some contribution back to assist you


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Great idea, look forward to it!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

welcome. look foward to seeing it :thumbup1:


----------



## piper (Jan 4, 2009)

Any examples mate? My diet is already around 90quid a week so any cheap good tasting high protein meal tips welcome!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

looking forward to it , prep time isnt an issue , as long as it doesnt taste like S**T i dnt think any one minds


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

This sounds great, I can't to try some cos at the min I'm starting to get pi$$ed off with the same old chicken recipes. Good luck m8


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Can you make some recipes for bulk cooking as well. Sometimes, just multipling ingredients doesnt make it good.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Some tips on those recipes,

Make em simple to prepare

Make them portable (not soup for example!)

Make them cheap

If they taste good consider that a bonus!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

nice one, would you include cakes too?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I didn't realise writers were also great cooks?! Wow, this makes me respect my fave authors even more! 

Good luck, hope they're nice. Don't be afraid to ask for nutritional / dietetic advice whilst conjuring up your recipes. :thumb:


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Practise makes perfect! along with some variety

I cook up 1kg on chicken breast on a sunday with 2 cartons of flavoured/blitzed tomatoes (toms and olive oil),(toms and basil) Tesco glitch meant they paid for all the above:thumb:

Always butteryfly cut and leave in either the toms, or with a packet a bbq seasoning for 16 hours. Grill nice and slow and keep in the extra cool zone in the fridge.

Aside from leaving to marinade and pre fridge cooling takes mayb3 45 mins in total, lasts me 7 days, but i always have 3 different protein sources at each meal, chicken and eggs being two of them. Also add fish depening how lucky the guys on the fishing boat have been, 25lb cod last week at a mates rates of £25:thumbup1:

Where is damn hungry icon


----------



## natho8 (Jan 21, 2010)

good luck mate


----------



## RickyAllen (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi folks

And thanks for the warm welcome.

I am actually creating two Bodybuilder recipe/cooking ebooks which I guess won't be fully complete for a week or so.

One eBook is mainly stir frys with a little bit of microwaving thrown in. The second one is fully High Speed (microwaving). Now I know some of you may be fed up with chicken but this one is so quick and tasty who knows?

Now if there is anything in particular you would like me to create recipe wise let me know and yes I may have questions for you on your nutritional requirements at some stage.

Creamy Chicken

Cooking Time 14-16 minutes (microwave)

131 grams of carbs.

Ingredients:

2 Large (3-4" in diameter) White Potatoes

2 Skinless Boneless Chicken Breasts

1 Small Onion

2 Teaspoons Co**** Grain Mustard

2 Tablespoons Double Cream

4 Tablespoons Dry White Wine

2 Teaspoons Basil

15 Grams (Half an ounce) Butter

Salt And Pepper

Poke holes into your potatoes using a fork. Be sure to make several on each side of the potato. Without the holes, your potato will explode.

Place the potatoes in the microwave and cook on FULL POWER for 5 minutes.

Chop the Onion and the Basil. Mix the chopped Onion and Basil with the butter in a Microwave Safe dish. Pop the dish in the Microwave and cook on FULL POWER for one minute.

Now put the Chicken Breasts, the wine and the mustard into the butter and Onion mixture. Cover the dish and Microwave on FULL POWER for 3-4 minutes.

Carefully remove the Chicken Breasts and put on a warm plate on the side. Keep the Chicken Warm.

Now add the Cream into the dish and give it a good stir. Microwave on FULL POWER for 1-2 minutes. Stir it once halfway through adding Salt and Pepper to Taste at the same time.

Place the potatoes in the microwave and cook on FULL POWER for 2 minutes.

Remove the potatoes from microwave and test them by sticking your fork inside each potato. If it passes through easily, then your potato is ready. If you feel resistance and the potato is still hard inside, microwave for another 2 minutes.

Spoon the Sauce onto the Chicken Breasts. Now serve and enjoy.

Ricky


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

double cream and butter are the problems with that recipe


----------



## RickyAllen (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for that.

Ricky


----------



## RickyAllen (Jul 17, 2010)

I will let your have copies of the ebooks when completed but for now give this one a try then.

Beef In Wine

Cooking Time 17-20 minutes (microwave)

142.6 grams of carb.

Ingredients:

240g (8oz) Beef Topside

2 Large (3-4" in diameter) White Potatoes

240ml (8fl ozs) Red Wine

120g (40z) Button Mushrooms

1 Onion

1 Teaspoon Olive Oil

Tomato Sauce

1 Teaspoon Basil

1 Teaspoon Thyme

1 Clove Of Garlic

Salt And Pepper

Butter

Poke holes into your potatoes using a fork. Be sure to make several on each side of the potato. Without the holes, your potato will explode.

Place the potatoes in the microwave and cook on FULL POWER for 5 minutes.

Chop the Onion and put it in a Microwave Safe Dish. Add the Oil and Microwave on FULL POWER for 1 Minute.

Cut the Beef into two equal pieces. Add the Mushrooms and the Beef to the dish. Take a Pastry Brush and spread Tomato Sauce over the outside of the each piece of Beef. Microwave on FULL POWER for 4 Minutes

Place the potatoes in the Microwave and cook on FULL POWER for 2 minutes.

Crush the Garlic Clove.

Turn both pieces of Beef over and pour the wine into the dish, Add the Garlic. Again Take a Pastry Brush and spread Tomato Sauce over the outside of the each piece of Beef.

. Microwave on FULL POWER for for 3 Minutes.

Check the Beef by the way and if you like it a little more cooked just Microwave on FULL POWER for another minute or two.

Place the potatoes in the Microwave and cook on FULL POWER for 2 minutes.

Chop the Basil and Thyme.

Stand for 2 Minutes or as required. Put the Beef pieces and the potatoes onto a plate. Pour or Spoon the remaining mixture over the Beef. Sprinkle the Basil and Thyme over the Beef. Add Salt and Pepper and Butter to taste to the Baked Potatoes and Serve and enjoy.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i'd prefer some easy and cheap(ha!) paleo type recipes myself

carbs seem quite high in those meals, would be an idea to have meals for bulking, maintaining and cutting


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

2nd recipie is good

people dieting/prepping or the likes are not gonna eat stuff with obvious bad fat aka butter and cream

good fats are ok, avocado, salmon, nuts, peanut butter, olive oil, walnut oil, seeds etc etc etc


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

^^^Good fats, bad fats...

Not down with microwave 'cooking' at all especially topside(this should be cooked very slowly)is it really cooking anyway?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome Ricky, and good stuff. Will be trying some of your recipes, so thanks. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Welcome Ricky - Good point made by Gerg worth considering.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

britbull said:


> ^^^Good fats, bad fats...


 :thumb:


----------



## RickyAllen (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi folks

Just posted this in the nutrition forum but thought I would also put it here to make sure you all saw it.

Well I just finished my first bodybuilding recipes ebook and here is what I want to do with it.

I'll post a link to the book here so everyone on this forum can have a copy of it before I start selling it.

Please note this is a draft copy and I may still have changes to make to it to get it just right.

It is a PDF document so you will have to right click and save target as. You may also have to increase the size to 100% when you have downloaded and opened it.

Please note I know I messed the formatting up in the ebook and I will be putting that right.

I will leave the link here for a week for everyone here to download and take a look at it. After that you will have to PM me here and I will send you the new download link.

Please do not share this link with anyone outside this forum please.

Now what I would like is your comments on the ebook and recipes, good and bad. Good comments may be used on my websites and constructive criticism will allow me to make needed changes to the eBook.

Ricky Allen

www.infobooks4u.com/174h51p/9uip7y/highspeedmealsforquickmusclegain.pdf


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks ill take a look and tell u what i think!! :thumbup1:


----------



## DG_27 (May 15, 2010)

sounds like your on to a winner there lad.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks ricky that is a winner for bbers, i will be giving you feedback as soon as I can

for me the problem with BBing recipes that I can't afford them, I can blow £500 in food every month for myself alone

thanks again to let us gave it


----------

